# Graphics Kings



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

I'm curious as to who you all think are the Graphics Kings on MMAFORUM..

I think Toxic is one talented sob but sorry bro i gotta go with 

*PLAZZ-KING
Toxic- * VERY Close second
*MJBISH
Steph
Composure
Kryonicle
Chuck*
*Myself 
Rest*


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

The sigs that stick out most for me are Kryonicle, yours, and Toxics and we can't forget Steph! Either way, I am so impressed with all the work.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Plazz is great, his blending is flawless everytime. Im just happy to be mentioned.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

i think all on here are good...each person has differnt styles...but honestly i like NCC the best...im always impressed


ps. u should add a poll to this....then ull know who everyones favorite designer is


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Yeah Nikko has himself highly underated.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Yeah Nikko has himself highly underated.


I really appreciate it guys i really do no i didn't wanna add a poll because there are others that people like that wont fit on the poll so just post them i thought would work..


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

well i made these from those fighter rankings u gave us nikoscc


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Hahaha i love it hah


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

haha yeah i thought it was funny


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Im even Brock pre mindbogglingly stupid tatoo, SWEET!!


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Im even Brock pre mindbogglingly stupid tatoo, SWEET!!


HahaHa


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

me, EASILY


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

T.B. said:


> me, EASILY


You were the best, but we got a lot of New artists that could easily take it..
Maybe you should put some out and we can judge..

But on the other hand how are you Trey?
Are you back for good now?


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

All of the guys who do GFX work have done amazin work. Plazz is probably the most consistently top level but he doesn't fill as many requests as he used to. Considering how short a time both Steph and Toxic have been doing it they are especially deserving of recognition.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Nikos you have yourself waaaay underrated. 

You guys are lucky that I got bored of making sigs and couldn't come up with any ideas otherwise I'd be knocking on Plazz's thrown.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Not too sure. Toxic suddenly got amazing over night, I remember his first GFX, and now the shit he's puttin out, they're really great. I must admit there's somethings he does that i don't know how to do.

Steph is the same deal, she's really blossomed as well. Only qualm I have about her work is that the colors are too basic and bubbly, but other than that, the work is great.

Kry also has some great shit, very dark stuff, and I like that. But he needs to mix it up, alot of his peices are almost the same.

MJB is another dude who suddenly got the hang of it, and he makes some good shiz, however I haven't seen much of his work lately.

Composure, this dude is art minded. I really like his typography the most.

But I gotta give it to Niko, me and the man have a long history together in the GFX dept. And he makes some really good work, really fast.

And let's not forget B-Real and T.B, old school GFX artists.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Well B-real made my first sig and it was sick the guy had a gift.

TB was also amazing but he's not on the forum very much anymore.

As for the people around now Plazz and Niko are sick but they don't make sigs for my sig challenges.

So I'm going with a tie between Steph and Composure.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

thanks for the love...we r all winners....lol


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

In my opinion, Plazzman & Composure are the best Graphics Artists on the forum.

Almost everyone on this forum is talented, but these 2 do some very professional work =)


Edit: TB & B-Real were awesome too but I havent seen them do graphics for a while...


----------



## SlaveTrade (Apr 27, 2007)

I'll say plazz.

Only because he made my sig.


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

I am continuously baffled by how good the work you guys put out is but if I had to choose I would say Nikos and Toxic are at the top for me. I remember when I first became a paid member Nikos was popping out ridiculous sigs left and right but lately Toxic has just been doing really unique and great work. 

I just got photoshop and started tinkering around with sigs and such and I have to say my respect has gone way up after trying them myself!


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

You all do such great work I couldn't choose. Some of you guys should be making a good living off your talents. Great work everyone. The best sigs I have ever seen have come from the members of this forum.

I do have to give some extra props to Toxic for winning the ToeZup sig contest.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

i think all of you do such good work

when i get my photshop working again i'll start making sigs, i started before and then my photshop messed up and havent fixed it yet.


----------

